# "Best" way to diffuse co2



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a couple of co2 injected tanks at home. A 75 gal rainbow tank (with lots of flow) and a 100gal discus.

In the 75 gal, I currently have one of those ceramic disk diffusers in the tank with a korilla 4 head above it to blow the co2 down the tank. I find that these disk diffusers clog very quickly and with in 2 weeks or so i'm getting "large" bubbles of co2 from them.. not a nice mist.

On my 100gal discus tank i'm running an inline "membrane" diffuser. It works well but has only really been running for 6-7 months. With no way to clean the diffuser i'm not sure if this is the best of idea either.

So, my question is what is the most efficient way to diffuse co2 into the tank, that is also fairly low maintenance? The tank is fairly high flow and currently i'm pushing almost 3bps into the tank and it is still "borderline" enough co2. My discus tank on the other hand using the inline diffuser and having MUCH less flow only need 0.6bps or so to turn the drop checker green/yellow.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Jonney_boy said:


> My discus tank on the other hand using the inline diffuser and having MUCH less flow only need 0.6bps or so to turn the drop checker green/yellow.


I think you answered your own question. I prefer the inline reactors myself if not for any other reason than to take more equipment out of the tank. I have mine running through an XP3 filter and set at 1.5 bps for optimal CO2 (according to drop checker). I do believe that they are more efficient than using diffusers. Also there are some fancier methods out there that might get you even better efficiency....I'm sure someone will chime in regarding this.

With regarding to cleaning the ceramic disk all you probably need is a good soak in bleach solution.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the inline co2 atomizers by up aqua they mix well with the water leaving your canister to provide a fine mist. I have used the ceramic before but found it to be too much maintanence and also unsigthly, the less in the display the better.


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you run the UP's on the intake or output. My thought would be to use one on the intake so not to have any mist exiting the spray bar etc, but would be concerned with bubble build up inside the XP3. I'm currently running a disk, after retiring my custom reverse vortex unit. Cool to watch and worked well but bulky.

Cheers,


Sean


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The most efficient way without seeing mist is the PVC reactors I believe. The atomizers are also very efficient but you'll see mist. I like the ceramic diffusers myself as I find them easy to clean and visually inspect that everything is working as it should. I use them in smaller tanks, but in the bigger tanks they can't really keep up. You can also try the needle wheel. I believe that's one of the most efficient ways to do it, but require it to be in tank or in a sump. I'm going to do that when I sump my 125.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Always run co2 on the outtake of canisters, the mist is not really a bad thing. For the safety of the canister incase the co2 dumps you won't kill the motor.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i use disks in my small tanks, but in my 29 gallon, i use a 2" pvc pipe that the intake ties into, a limewood block is 3/4 of the way up that and it gets me to roughly 35-40 ppm co2, no mist


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I only use the inline atomizers and find they are the most economic to run. I clean my atomizers by:

1) removing the atomizer
2) making up a 50/50 bleach/water mixture
3) Injecting the solution into the CO2 chamber until full (using a syringe)
4) placing the remaining atomizer body into the bleach dilution
5) let the bleach solution do its thing for about an hour
6) remove the atomizer from the solution (and rinse well with tap water) shaking out the bleach solution from the CO2 chamber
7) dechlorinate the atomizer by using about 5ml injected into the CO2 chamber and about 3 ml Prime in the atomizer body water
8) hook atomizer back up

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yike, cleaning required for the Atomizer ?! So not for me  Making my own PVC reactor then.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Yike, cleaning required for the Atomizer ?! So not for me  Making my own PVC reactor then.


You only have to clean it every 8 - 12 months.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> You only have to clean it every 8 - 12 months.


I should be able to live with that


----------

